# Nf Wilmot London Transitional Watch Early 1900S



## kippy (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought this very early 1900s watch recently and would be very interested to learn more about it - e.g type of movement etc,

Who is/was N F Wilmot?

How old is the watch?

Why does the Movement have no identifying names etc. - how old old is the watch.

I tried W H Wilmot Jewelers - they say not them.

I see there was a Wilmot Manufacturing Co in Birmingham.

Why was the watch cased by A W C Co (American Watch Case Co) and also says Fortune Gold Filled Canada? Weird?

Dial:	Spotless enamel porcelain dial with Roman numerals elegant designed, with sunken second sub dial and finished with blue steel hands. Not a single craze line or flaws on this dial...very, very clean.

Case:	Fixed lugs. Inside lid marked "Fortune Gold Filled, A.W.C. Co, made in Canada". Serial 3740552 on the inside correctly matches the 40552 serial engraved on the outer ring of the case around movement. Tight fitting snap, hinged lid. Front opens on hinge as well.

Movement:	Serial 3022283, 15 jewels. Very clean, ticking loudly and dependably. I believe this is an Omega-made movement.

Age:	c1900

Band:	Fitted with a new leather strap designed to fit fixed lug watches.

Gender:	Gents

Other:	Great large profile looks on the wrist. This looks to be an early pocket-to-wrist watch conversion.

If you go to

vintagewatchrestoration.com

go to catalogue of "SOLD" watches you will find many images of the watch and the movement

Can anybody please help?

Spotless Impressive N.F. Wilmot with Porcelain dial, Manual, Gents

Item:	NFWC0000460

Size:	Whopping 41mm

<< back


----------

